# EN: C'est la première fois que j'entends cette chanson



## Rocksong

Bonsoir,

En anglais, comment traduiriez-vous cette phrase:

"C'est la première fois que j'entends cette chanson."

"This is the first time I*('ve)* hear*(d)* this song."

?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense que les deux sont possibles selon le contexte exact. Si la chanson est encore en train d'être chantée, je dirais que le présent s'impose, mais sinon le present perfect me semble préférable…


----------



## Rocksong

D'accord 
Mais peut-on aussi dire si la chanson est finie:

"That was the first time I heard that song."
?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, si elle est finie depuis un certain temps, mais ce serait alors la traduction de _C'*était* la première fois que j'*entendais* cette chanson…_


----------



## Rocksong

Merci 
Mais si à la place de l'imparfait je mettais un présent, il y aurait un problème au niveau de la concordance des temps non?
"C'est la première fois que j'entendais cette chanson"?


----------



## meanjean

C'est la première fois que j'entends cette chanson. =
This is the first time I've heard this song.


----------



## Rocksong

Cette phrase est-elle correcte au moment où la personne entend la chanson?


----------



## meanjean

Oui...on dit cette phrase au moment qu'on entend une chanson...(ou vous pouvez dire: "I've never heard this song before!")


----------



## Rocksong

D'accord!
Merci


----------



## chamyto

Rocksong said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En anglais, comment traduiriez-vous cette phrase:
> 
> "C'est la première fois que j'entends cette chanson."
> 
> "This is the first time I*('ve)* hear*(d)* this song."
> 
> ?
> 
> Merci


 
Hi , I don´t think than "entends" ( from "entendre" ) has anything to do with hear. I think that , for example , that person has heard plenty of times that song ( a foreign song , not French song ) . And this is the first time he/she has *understood* this song .

Many times we hear songs , in a language that is not our mother tongue , for the first time and we have to hear/listen again and again and so on to *understand* what we are hearing.

If you have something to comment , please do it in English .


----------



## aerach

@ chamyto:

Thought "entendre" can mean "understand" in the proper context, it unmistakably means "hear", and "hear" alone, here.


----------



## Maître Capello

aerach said:


> Thought "entendre" can mean "understand" in the proper context, it unmistakably means "hear", and "hear" alone, here.


Definitely!


----------



## pyan

Rocksong said:


> [...]
> 
> "C'est la première fois que j'entends cette chanson."
> 
> "This is the first time I*'ve* hear*d* this song." ?
> 
> Merci





Maître Capello said:


> Je pense que les deux sont possibles selon le contexte exact. Si la chanson est encore en train d'être chantée, je dirais que le présent s'impose, mais sinon le present perfect me semble préférable…


The (bare) present tense is "correct" but is normally used in English for regular events, habits or routines.  ("I hear this song several times a day". "I hear this song at Christmas". "I hear this song when I think of you".) Hearing a song for the first time is a unique event.

I would only use the (bare) present  tense for a unique, one-off event if I were narrating a story, very informally. ("Yesterday I go to collect my new hearing aid.  I put it in. I can hear much better. I hear the song my son wrote for the first time. It is rubbish." 

I would also use the (bare or simple) present tense to tell a joke - if I told jokes.


meanjean said:


> C'est la première fois que j'entends cette chanson. =
> This is the first time I've heard this song.


This is what I would say if the song was being played or had only just finished playing. (Only just = a few seconds, not minutes.)


----------

